# a photo of the geriatric crew



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

AWWWW! I love the white faces!!!  So sweet, I just want to hug them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gotta love those sugary faces. I see the cat called dibs on the sunny end of the couch.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL! Like most cats, he knows his rightful place in the world and he rules the house with an iron paw. All 9 pounds of him. While he and the dogs are all good friends, he doesn't let them get away with ANYTHING!




Oaklys Dad said:


> Gotta love those sugary faces. I see the cat called dibs on the sunny end of the couch.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Gotta love the older mellow ones.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awww...the white faces always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful Golden oldies!! and kitty too


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a precious picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all your sugar faces. My cat is 15 and she rules the roast too.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, very nice. Senior goldens melt my heart, just love them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a happy group. Of course the cat should rule!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwwww!
I missed this lovely photo until now. It is adorable. They are all so very cute and snuggly looking. 

Pawmer's little round face is adorable and makes me want to hug him. Don't know if he would like that though.

Tiny's swimming picture is great too. I see she has a stick to bring back to you. It is obviuos she is having a good time.

You have a lovely geriatric crew. Their faces melt my heart. I hope they are all doing well.:smooch:

Thanks for the picture. It made my morning and I will come back and look again and again.......


----------

